# SYDNEY: Australia's International City!!!



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate people who likes to say that One city is better than another....But unfortunately this happen in all countries.
some Examples:

Sydney x melbourne
New York x Chicago
Toronto x Montreal
Rio de Janeiro x São Paulo
Edinburgh x Glasgow

......................


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Hmmm... Sydney downtown looks awesome Fabian :cheers: btw in #4 the building on the left, what building is it?


It's the Queen Victoria Building built in the late 19th Century and was once the main city markets. These days it's an upmarket shopping centre.


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

I spent best 6 months of my life in 2000 living near bondi beach, so if you have some photos of Bondi area I'll appreciate, Sidney is just espectacular, you never get bored there, remember some people did reference whan I was there that Sidney is a mix between english heritage and California beach culture, what do you think?


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Beautiful shots of Sydney Tower



















Nice one from Oxford St


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

To me, Sydney Tower has always looked shorter than it is when you're directly beneath it (at Pitt St. Mall, etc).

I can't wait for the redeveloped Pitt st. Mall area with the Westfield towers complete. It looks very modern and world class in the renderings. I've always thought that Westfield Centrepoint looked outdated.


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Such a gorgeous city. And one of my favorite skylines in the world. It's perfectly shaped.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

I've neglected this thread for too long, so here is a random assortment taken by yours truely.



















Darling Harbour




























Former General Post Office/No 1 Martin Place



















Australia Square



















Martin Place


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

mic said:


> They are all wonderful cities, however i think the reason for the melb vs syd debate being more prominent is because the populations between the two cities are very close with only 480,000 difference (and closing) in comparison to toronto having around 1.9 million people more than montreal and growing. Toronto is the clear leader for the nation, however australia dosent really have 1 primate city. Its shared between both Melbourne and Sydney being the centres for the country.


Good thing you don't have 1 primate city... having a city full of monkeys would be a waste of resources.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Taller said:


> I agree! Let's leave the petty city bashing to the insecure and jealous, and celebrate how lucky we are in Canada and Australia to have some really beautiful cities! :banana:


Why don't we start up a Sydney vs. Toronto thread again... call it the beauty and the beast... now that you are the administrator, you can do it. :lol:

Just joking.

PS. awesome photos.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

A series of photos I took on a ferry trip between the city centre and the northern suburb of Mosman (5km from the city).


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

There are various people.
It seems to be U.S.A.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great pix once again


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*North Sydney*
February 2011


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney
March 2011


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup...I could easily live here


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

The perfect skyline - thanks Fabian, I appreciate all your efforts mate :colgate:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*The 2011 Sydney Royal Easter Show*

The country comes to the city for Australia's Biggest Agricultural Show - The Sydney Royal Easter Show. It is also the world's second largest annual carnival event (State Fair/Agricultural Show etc) behind the Calgary Stampede. 

I went on Friday (Day 2). The show continues until April 27 at the Sydney Showgrounds, Sydney Olympic Park. 

As per usual, I did not want to miss it.

Mx5Star - No Chrisco anywhere to be seen. 























































The typical carnival food fare was on offer...





































Israel Folau - GWS Giants pin up boy. Kevin Sheedy was in the showgrounds but was too busy to front up.










The action at the Coca Cola Carnival.









































































We are reminded that the area is continuing to develop, even a decade after the best olympic games ever.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome shots of this gorgeous city! Great weather and skyline and autumn colours now showing!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful city!


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome shots of this gorgeous city! Great weather and skyline and autumn colours now showing!


It's the best time of the year to be in the city. the days are warm, cool nights and lots of sunshine.

Apparently the waters are even warmer than on land. 23-24 degrees celcius in the water.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> It's nice to see all of the older and more characterful buildings nestled in down there amongst the skyscrapers.


Exactly what I was thinking! It may look North-American-ish from afar, but it's actually distinct! :cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kirribilli*

Located on the northern side of Sydney Harbour and under the northern arches of Sydney Harbour Bridge lies the suburb of Kirribilli. 

The city is literally spitting distance away directly located opposite the suburb on the southern shores of the harbour.

Here are some photos of its villagesque shopping centre. A number of local shops are located under the harbour bridge roadway. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17

Church by the Bridge (St Johns Anglican Church)









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17

Stay tuned as per usual for more installments.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful, my brother is living there for some monhts and is enjoying it a lot.

Thanks for your beautiful pictures.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

NICE PICS.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kirribilli (Part II)*

A wide variety of housing.









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17

The famous Greenway Flats. When completed in 1954, it was the largest public housing estate in Australia.









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Loving the updates here. A few more pics of the shops or eateries would be nice!


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

^^You'll get to see a few more as I continue to post images of various suburbs around the city.^^

*Kirribilli (Part III)*

Kirribilli is home to a number of Commonwealth Buildings.

The Reserve Bank of Australia operates the H.C. Coombs Centre for Financial Studies. This is located directly opposite Admirality House in Kirribilli Avenue.









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17

Admiralty House is the Sydney residence of the Governor General of Australia. The history of the site is fascinating. It began as a farm to serve colonial Sydney. In the mid 1800's it was used by the Royal Navy. A stone home (which would be expanded into the current home that we see today) was built in 1845-46. From the 1880's, the Naval Commander in Chief (Admiral) lived in the residence. This led to the house getting the title 'Admiralty House'. With the establishment of the Royal Australian Navy in 1911 led to the Navy taking control of the site in 1913. After acquisition, the Commonwealth decided that the Governor General would live in the residence, except between 1930 and 1948. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17

Kirribilli House is located next door to Admiralty House and is the Sydney residence of the Prime Minister. The land was originally apart of the estate that housed Admiralty House. The building dates back to the 1850's (need confirmation about the date) and is a gothic style structure. It was privately owned until 1920, when it was purchased by the Commonwealth Government to house staff working for the Governor General. From 1956 it became the Sydney residence for the Prime Minister. John Howard (1996-2007) would use Kirribilli House as his primary residence instead of The Lodge in Canberra during his tenure as Prime Minister. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Leichhardt*

Leichhardt is just 5 kilometres west of the Sydney CBD. It is home to one of the city's main eat streets - Norton Street.

The suburb has also been the traditional home for the city's large Italian community, particularly after World War II when thousands of Italians immigrated to Sydney. However, nearby suburbs are now laying claim to the status as home of the Italian Community.

This batch focuses on Norton Street itself. 









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-30









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11

JB Hifi's first Sydney Store happened to open at Leichhardt.









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11

Norton Street Cinemas









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11

Thanks to the introduction of parking meters, trade along Norton Street has fallen. It's not as busy as it once was, and I wonder how traders do it these days. North of Marion Street is my concern. 









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-11


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice photos :cheers:...is that guy in the photo flipping you the bird :lol:


----------



## Brizer (Nov 26, 2003)

He is! What a rude bugger!
Great pics!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you for the awesome photos from Sydney....:cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Brizer said:


> He is! What a rude bugger!
> Great pics!!!


Didn't even notice.

*Leichhardt (Part II)*

*The Forum*

Apart from apartments, retail and dining there is also an Italian Cultural Centre and Leichhardt library.









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-19


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Leichhardt (Part III)*

Some of the famous old buildings of Leichhardt.

Leichhardt Post Office 









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29

Leichhardt Town Hall









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28

Leichhardt Fire Station









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-28

Leichhardt Public School









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29

All Souls Anglican Church









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-29

Leichhardt Uniting Church









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-23

Leichhardt Congregational Church









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-23









By fabianamuso at 2011-11-23


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Balmain (Part I)*

Balmain is located in Sydney's inner west just 5 kilometres from the Sydney CBD. It is one of the older suburbs of Sydney. During the 19th century is was a working class suburb, home to many that used to work on the city's wharves. The containerisation of the wharves combined with gentrification in the post war period have seen the working class replaced with professionals. Even though the working class cannot afford to live there these days due to the costs of living, it has pride in its working class past. Even then it has had room for great architecture and a thriving main street - Darling Street.

This batch will focus on Darling Street, the main street that runs through the suburb. It begins at Lilyfield, runs through Rcrosses Victoria Road and continues right down to the shores of Sydney Harbour at East Balmain.









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-04









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03

The city of Sydney is not far away









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03

Balmain War Memorial at Loyality Square. It dates back to 1916 and is one of the oldest war memorials in Australia. It was erected to remember those who had died at Gallipoli just months before. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03

Grand banks









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03

Lots of pubs









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Can this thread me merged with the same type of thread on Sydney that is also on Urban Showcase?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057383&page=52


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

the difference between this thread and the other one is that this thread for skyscrapercity.com forumers to contribute their photos. As you can see I have posted my own photos here with the odd posting by other forumers of their images. The other thread is where any photos can be posted, including those sourced from elsewhere.

I like this thread because I throw in my own comments and reflections, which would otherwise be lost elsewhere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photo updates from those areas of Sydney


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Balmain (Part II)*

I like the sandstone and terraced homes that make for a lively community.









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03

Can be a challenge driving...









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

makes me wanna go to Sydney (and Melbourne!) but you have a very strict tourist visa issuance system.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

I've heard its an issue, but it doesnt really stop you from coming. Just have a go at trying to get a visa. 

Generally they will expect you to have a hotel or motel to stay in and some money to support your travels.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Balmain (Part III)*

Balmain has wonderful churches, many of which are sandstone.

Father John Terry Church (Catholic)
_Balmain, NSW_









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01

The original church building.









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01

Balmain Uniting Church (Uniting Church)
_Balmain, NSW_

The church does run a cafe hence the tables and chairs. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03

St Andrews Congregational Church (Congregational Church)
_Balmain, NSW_









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01

Balmain Presbyterian Church (Presbyterian Church)
_Balmain, NSW_









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01

St Marys Anglican Church (Anglican Church).
_Balmain, NSW_









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-01

Some other major buildings.

Balmain Post Office & Courthouse.









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-07









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-07









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30









By fabianamuso at 2011-12-30

Balmain Town Hall









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-07









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-07

Balmain Hospital has been serving the locals since 1885. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-14









By fabianamuso at 2012-01-03


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kings Cross*
MAY 2012









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-07-02









By fabianamuso at 2012-07-02









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30









By fabianamuso at 2012-07-02









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-30


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Potts Point*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Cronulla*

20km south of Sydney lies the beachside suburb of Cronulla in Sydney's Sutherland Shire.

It is a suburb that even today remains distinctly Anglo Saxon with 80 % of the population born and raised in Australia. You see it too on the streetscape. Most notably it came to attention of the rest of Australia and the world through race riots that plagued the suburb and the city in 2005 due to tensions between locals and people of Arab descent.

You can perhaps view it as Sydney's equivalent of Erinsbrough. To the locals it is utopia. You have the beaches and waterways, the people and a real neighbourhood feel. When I talk to or work with people in that area, they seem to do everything together. They work together, go to school together and take part in community activities together. Even nearby suburbs show that feeling such as Caringbah and Woolooware. I live several kilometres away but it can feel like different worlds. 

Cronulla is also the suburb depicted in Kathy Lette's "Puberty Blues" that was made into a film in 1981 that explores the issues facing teenagers in suburbia.

I am going to take you on a journey through the suburb and see it through my eyes. It will be broken into several parts of course with lots of commentary.

This is a skyscraper forum, so lets check out some tallies and skyline shots. Cronulla is one of the few beachside suburbs in Sydney that can boast having a skyline. Sadly buildings over 8 storeys are no longer permitted. There was alot of controversey over highrises in the 1980's and 1990's 




































































































The tower was mean't to have 17 storeys. 










Sur-Mer Apartments is built above the famous Northies Hotel. The site was redeveloped in the late 1990's replacing the original hotel building.




























The Rydges Hotel. It is a 4 star hotel and the only international hotel in the suburb. 





























The Matthew Flinders Apartment tower was the first skyscraper built in 1971 at 43 metres or 16 storeys tall. Currently it is the third tallest tower in the suburb.










The second tallest tower in Cronulla is the Solander Tower at 45 metres or 14 storeys tall. 










The tallest skyscraper is The Cecil Apartments - The tower was built on the former site of the Cecil Hotel, hence its name in 1990.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

More photos of Kings Cross. 





































Old school hotels can be found.













































































































The Elan










The Gazebo Apartments (ex Gazebo Hotel)




























The 'Barcelona' Building.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Parramatta*
_January 2013_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the images. My daughter us in Sydney at the moment, so it's interesting for me to view


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Parramatta (II)*
_January 2013_


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely. thanks for the photo tour.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

When I was a child I watched a movie filmed in Sydney and since that I fell in love for the city. The Australian visa is so expensive for brazilians that the cost of the trip makes New Zealand much more attractive. Sydney keeps on my dreams though, and for what I see in pictures, videos, gsv, it seens to be the most beautiful city in the world for me.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ there are many Brazilians in Sydney, especially at Bondi and other beachside areas where they like to surf. The Brazilian lads are popular with the Aussie girls.


----------



## liska111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugly residential / apartment buildings. Very Surfers Paradise esque.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

skymantle said:


> ^^ there are many Brazilians in Sydney, especially at Bondi and other beachside areas where they like to surf. The Brazilian lads are popular with the Aussie girls.


 I knew that. In fact Australia, mainly Sydney and Melbourne, is very popular between brazilians.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Chatswood*
_January 2013_

Victoria Street Mall




























Its not that often a building goes up these days...










or two..










But four is a rarity










And to see six, even rarer (Meriton to build two towers here).










Crane porn










The pioneering highrises.










Sheer modernity. Avatar must be getting excited.


----------



## SammyUrbanism (Jan 1, 2013)

Fabian these latest shots of Parra & Chatty are superb! Top job mate!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Ocidadao (Nov 25, 2012)

just amazing!
someday i'll visit Sydney


----------



## Abella Ivan (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice images i like Australia very much. thanks for share


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

skymantle said:


> ^^ there are many Brazilians in Sydney, especially at Bondi and other beachside areas where they like to surf. The Brazilian lads are popular with the Aussie girls.


They are mainly students who come here to study.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney Tower


IMG_3825 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney Harbour


IMG_6075 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_6091 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_6112 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_6114 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_6061 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


DSCF6523 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*St Leonards*
St Leonards is a regional centre located on the North Shore Railway Line in Sydney's north. The suburb is just 6 kilometres from the city centre on the North Shore.

It is a major centre in terms of medical services. Royal North Shore Hospital is located within the suburb along with Royal North Shore Private Hospital. Other medical services operate or are provided from within the suburb. There is also office buildings home to major firms.

Skyline shot from Sydney Tower.


IMG_7283 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7850 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7847 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7846 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7844 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7837 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7797 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7787 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7780 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7771 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7761 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7741 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7739 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7713 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7697 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7688 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7678 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*St Leonards (II)*


IMG_7685 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7690 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7701 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7703 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I remember being told that I was not allowed to take pictures of this building ten years ago even though it was in a public space that the original photos were taken.


IMG_7711 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7712 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

One of the pioneers


IMG_7721 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

And a taller one...


IMG_7722 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_7770 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

DSCF4401A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*2014 Sydney Royal Easter Show*
_Sydney Showgrounds, Sydney Olympic Park_


IMG_2924A by fabianamuso, on Flickr

When a breakfast radio presenter (left) meets his opposite from TV.


IMG_2682B by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The Free Fall prepares the little ones...


IMG_2922A by fabianamuso, on Flickr

for this when they are a little older:


IMG_2869ABW by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I love the colour...


IMG_2920 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2915 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2911A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2878A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2735AA by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2656A by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The Taipan gives us the shakes but also the thrills.


IMG_2765ABW by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The produce displays allow the best of the land to be turned into art.


IMG_2716 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2703(dnb1) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2705 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2706 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2707 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2708(31pg) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2709(5c17) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2710(fwm0) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2713(tfk6) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2714(guw6) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2719 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Some of the Sydney Showgrounds I took last weekend. It was only two and half weeks after the Royal Easter Show had ended and virtually everything to do with the show was gone. 


IMG_3907 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3908 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3912 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3913 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3915 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3916 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3917 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

No giant slide down the end of the road. 


IMG_3920 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3921 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Woodchopping Arena


IMG_3923 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3924 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3925 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I'm truely in a ghost town now...


IMG_3927 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3928 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3930 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_3932 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

IMG_5232A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*2014 Sydney International Boat Show*


IMG_9598 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Pointy stuff everywhere.


IMG_9597 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_9587(lt8h) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_9591 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_9590(359m) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

IMG_0390 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0396 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0399 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0403 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0405 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0410 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0411 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0407 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

A few photos I took of Broadway which is seen as the city's western gateway. Over the past few years there have been major redevelopments at two sites. One is for the University of Technology as it undertakes major expansion works. The other is on the site of a former brewery known as Central Park. It is a predominantly residential development. One Central Park has become a local landmark for its heliostat and plants which hang from the facades of the building.


IMG_0041 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0042 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0044 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0045 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0047 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0053 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0054 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0055 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0056 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0059 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0060 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0064 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0069 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0072 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0074 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

A few close ups of One Central Park.


IMG_0605 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0608 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1247 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_9027 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great stuff! One Central Park certainly is an interesting structure isn't it.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

IMG_0215 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0198 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0177 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0137 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0135 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0127 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

I love the change in Sydney.


IMG_0301 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The new Science Building at the University of Technology.


IMG_0281 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Bligh Street is so drab colourwise, but I did find a bright spot. 


IMG_0464 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Chifley Tower is Sydney's piece of NYC.


IMG_0460 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I wonder how I made a bad building look good?


IMG_0380 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr
The removal of Sydney's Monorail Line has opened up the original vista looking up at the State Theatre.


IMG_0517 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

A nice view of the Chifley Talls on a wonderful spring afternoon.


IMG_0428 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Don't trample on the flowers please.


IMG_0416 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I think I've been told to stop.


IMG_0371 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

I love the change in Sydney.


IMG_0301 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The new Science Building at the University of Technology.


IMG_0281 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Bligh Street is so drab colourwise, but I did find a bright spot. 


IMG_0464 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Chifley Tower is Sydney's piece of NYC.


IMG_0460 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I wonder how I made a bad building look good?


IMG_0380 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr
The removal of Sydney's Monorail Line has opened up the original vista looking up at the State Theatre.


IMG_0517 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

A nice view of the Chifley Talls on a wonderful spring afternoon.


IMG_0428 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Don't trample on the flowers please.


IMG_0416 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I think I've been told to stop.


IMG_0371 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hi guys...Nice pics of sydney...
Here are some of mine i did yesterday..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Intercity terminal Central Station*




























*Underground shops at townhall station*

































Short building next to large ones

























*Hotel*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Overlooking Darling harbour road*




























*Tubalong Park Darling Harbour*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Darling Harbour*
















































Toilets


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Skyline From Darling harbour*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Inside CBD building*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Inside Queen Victoria Building*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ndani ya hilton hotel*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* David jones*



















*WORLD FAMOUS PITTSTREET MALL WESTFIELD*




















*Pitt st *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bus Stand next to QVB*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Madam Tussauds wax statue jonny depp*





















*Worlds biggest IMAX darling harbour*









































*From harbour Apartments*


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Christmas 2014*

Some Christmas themed photos as the city marks Christmas.

One of the big traditions in Sydney is the Christmas window display along the shopfront windows of the David Jones Elizabeth Street store in central Sydney. This has been going on for decades and always a hit with the children.

This years window's tells us the story _Reindeer's Christmas Surprise_ by author Ursula Dubosarsky.

A very big drawcard for the kids in central Sydney every year.


IMG_1369(gwe8) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1370(d3br) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1391(5j0b) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1389 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1371(wezd) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1367(z1oc) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1366(dvrb) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Two blocks down from David Jones in the Pitt Street Mall (to the west) is the Lego Christmas Tree. It is around nine metres tall and is the tallest lego Christmas Tree in the southern hemisphere.


IMG_1400(tjgx) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1408 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1405 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1420 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1419 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1416 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1415 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1414 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1413 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Walk another two blocks (this time north towards the North Pole) and were greeted by the site of the city's main Christmas Tree at Martin Place. You can SMS a message to be played on a ticker that drapes the tree.


IMG_1498 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1502 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1503 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1504 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1505 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

At Darling Harbour, the annual Santa Fest is on. The man himself is everywhere.


IMG_0535 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0539 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Martin Place Siege Memorial*

A few photos I took in and around the Martin Place Siege Memorial last week.


IMG_0555 (2) BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0564 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0560 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0557 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0554 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0553 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0551 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0550 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0549 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1466 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1463 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1462 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1459 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1440 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

I took these two images of Sydney's skyline in the suburb of Five Dock in the inner western suburbs of the city this week. 


IMG_0651 pano by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


IMG_0650 pano by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Five Dock*
*Distance from Sydney City:* 7.5km
*Local Government Area:* Canada Bay
*Population (2011 Australian Bureau of Statistics Census):* 10 080

I decided to do a walk of the suburb of Five Dock in Sydney's Inner West. Today, the suburb is becoming increasingly regarded as Sydney's Little Italy. 20 % of residents are of Italian Background, with half of those born in Italy. 

Sydney's biggest Italian Festival is now Ferragosto held in the main street of the suburb each August (Great North Road). 

Even then, the influence of Italians in suburbs like Five Dock, Haberfield and Leichhardt has been on the wane as the descendants of Italian Immigrants move to other suburbs as they cannot afford the costs of housing in the area.

Here are some photos I took of the shopping centre on Great North Road.


IMG_2241 A BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2226 A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2288 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2287 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Fred Kelly Place is a local meeting point.


IMG_2279 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2249 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2282 BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Tall buildings are not welcome, but Canada Bay Council is exploring possible highrise development according to the local grapevine.


IMG_2277 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2276 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2272 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The suburb has an awesome church!!!


IMG_2269 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

But this one looks more awesome (St Alban's Anglican Church).


IMG_2255 A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2258 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2257 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Hard to find one of these places to do your washing.


IMG_2268 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The original Post Office.


IMG_2264 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Some vintage clothing for the girls.


IMG_2262 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

And treasures for everybody.


IMG_2245 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2236 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2227 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2228 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Five Dock Hotel - A real piece of Australiana in this special community. 


IMG_2222 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2216 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2214 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*2015 Royal Easter Show*
_Sydney Olympic Park_

On Monday, I arrived under wet skies and took a bit of time before I started to snap away with my cameras. I'll admit I do carry my Canon 1000D for the closeup shots and my Canon 70D for interior and wideangle shots. 

Nothing too fancy. Compared to past years, it was quite underwhelming what I saw. Some of the stalls that are normally there were not there this year. I did hear that were some disputes with ride, food and stall vendors relating to the locations that they were offered. Some had been based in the same area each year and this year they were offered different sites. They said "no" and didn't come. 

Thank goodness I beat the easter weekend crowds


IMG_2849 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2932 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2876 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Have the freaks in Sideshow Alley spread their tentacles into the main carnival area?


IMG_2927 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The famous ferris wheel. It will be coming to a showground near you soon as it does every year. 


IMG_2926 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2855 (2) BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2888 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

The giant slide is an institution for the show and no matter how young or old you are, everyone gets a thrill. 


IMG_2912 (2) A by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Everyone needs their fairy floss.


IMG_2931 (2) A by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Like in 2013, I was offered a chip on a stick.


IMG_2881 (2) BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr

A quiet day for this man.


IMG_2895 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

You have a one in a minion chance of winning this...


IMG_2935 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Or this...


IMG_2874 (2) A by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Provided you get the right numbers.


IMG_2878 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2847 (2) by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Alot of my money was spent in the showbag pavillion. Over 300 showbags are available and I'll admit I do spend a fair amount of time deciding which bags are best for me. I will confess I stick to the chocy bags. 


IMG_2917 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

This one came at the right time for me. I did see the girl looking at the bags and she appears awestruck by whats available. I wonder if she is actually a fan of the movie _Frozen_.


IMG_2915 A BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_2912 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

I will post another batch soon.


----------

